# Dreamcastle Tobacco?



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

When I spoke to my wife yesterday, she told me a package had come for me. When she opened it, it contained a sample of Dreamcastle Cavendish. I have no idea why this was sent to me, as i dont remember signing online for free samples....

Has anyone heard of this tobacco or anyone tried it?


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Terry.....Ummm....errr...Charlie?? Ohhh sh.... lol


You know, I got the same kind of package from Dreamcastle tobacco and it included a can of No.5 pipe tobacco that supposedly tastes like Dunhill.

I think I signed up for a free sample of pipe tobacco a long time ago and I bet that is what it was. I am talking like I signed up months ago LOL!!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

They make the Super Value Tobacco, I think, which is also claimed to be made by Atladis. Did you sign up for the Atladis sampler?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep I did sign up for Altadis sampler (months ago too), I forgot all about it...


----------

